# VSE takes over SVN [May 11:  midnight] - take screen shots of your Info. before then



## DeniseM (Apr 26, 2016)

*UP DATE - MAY 1: * They did proceed with maintenance, and there are some changes, but due to the delay in the roll-over from Starwood to VSE, the website is still branded Starwood.

--------------------------

UPDATE:



> System Downtime Notification
> 
> Our website will undergo scheduled maintenance on Thursday, May 12, 2016 between the expected hours of 12:00 a.m. to 9 a.m. Eastern time.
> During this time, online reservations will not be available; however, you can contact Owner Services at 1-800-847-8262 during normal business hours to make a reservation.
> ...



----------------------------------------


Sue suggested this and it's such a good idea, that I thought it deserved it's own thread.

VSE is taking over management of Starwood, and the Starwood website, on May 1, at midnight.  

Before then, I would be wise to sign onto you Starwood Acct. and take screen shots of your Acct., deed info., Staroptions, reservations, etc., just so you have documentation in case there is any data lost.



> We wanted to make sure you are aware that our website will undergo scheduled maintenance on Sunday, May 1, 2016 between the expected hours of 12:00 a.m. to 9 a.m. Eastern time.


----------



## Ken555 (Apr 27, 2016)

Ironically, I don't expect any issues with the updates to the site. However, it's always good to document what you own (which we should all have anyway). 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## GrayFal (Apr 27, 2016)

Thanks for the reminder.....I just did screen shots and emailed my 4 upcoming Resies. 
Except the emails did not come 

I mentioned on another thread that I am having problems again with my account that had been resolved (so I thought) back in January so I am watching closely at this point






And I really dislike our new name......grumble grumble


----------



## Scott & Laura (Apr 27, 2016)

Thank you for the sound advice of a screen shot

How do I take a screen shot--I was in college with a slide rule


Scott


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 27, 2016)

Scott & Laura said:


> Thank you for the sound advice of a screen shot
> 
> How do I take a screen shot--I was in college with a slide rule
> 
> ...



Do you have a Mac or PC?


----------



## LisaRex (Apr 27, 2016)

I took a screen shot of the following: 

My current MFs (because I prepay them and have a credit balance)
My current reservation
What I Own page
2016 StarOptions Balances


----------



## dsmrp (Apr 27, 2016)

Scott & Laura said:


> Thank you for the sound advice of a screen shot
> 
> How do I take a screen shot--I was in college with a slide rule
> 
> Scott



On a PC, I use the Snipping Tool.  It's in the All Programs/Accessories folder.


----------



## ThreeLittleBirds (Apr 27, 2016)

for a Mac, I use Grab


----------



## Sicnarf (Apr 27, 2016)

You can also print to a PDF.


----------



## Helios (Apr 27, 2016)

Depending on your situation, creating PDFs of your SO Balance, reservations, and MFs pages can save time and keep you organized - 3 total.  Instead of taking multiple screen shoots.  

It help me with my 13 resies and multiple VOIs...


----------



## Helios (Apr 27, 2016)

Sicnarf said:


> You can also print to a PDF.



Didn't see your post earlier, 100% agree.


----------



## cubigbird (Apr 27, 2016)

DeniseM said:


> Sue suggested this and it's such a good idea, that I thought it deserved it's own thread.
> 
> VSE is taking over management of Starwood, and the Starwood website, on May 1, at midnight.
> 
> Before then, I would be wise to sign onto you Starwood Acct. and take screen shots of your Acct., deed info., Staroptions, reservations, etc., just so you have documentation in case there is any data lost.



I scanned my recorded deeds as a backup and keep them in my cloud account.  Nothing is better than have a copy of the legal docs.


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 27, 2016)

cubigbird said:


> I scanned my recorded deeds as a backup and keep them in my cloud account.  Nothing is better than have a copy of the legal docs.



OK, but what about reservations and Staroptions?


----------



## cubigbird (Apr 27, 2016)

DeniseM said:


> OK, but what about reservations and Staroptions?



Yup, was able to save them as PDFs and hold them as well.  Shows dates, confirmation numbers and guest name.  I also saved a PDF of my SO balance from the dashboard.  With the deed images, reservation confirms and SO balances all in PDF I should be good to go.  I'd rather have and not need....rather than need and not have.


----------



## dioxide45 (Apr 27, 2016)

dsmrp said:


> On a PC, I use the Snipping Tool.  It's in the All Programs/Accessories folder.



You can also just press Print Screen key and that will copy the current screen to the clipboard and you can take that in to Word or some other word processor and paste.


----------



## r1lee (Apr 28, 2016)

Hi,
Should I worry? I'm about to sign and complete a purchase of a resale location.


----------



## dioxide45 (Apr 28, 2016)

r1lee said:


> Hi,
> Should I worry? I'm about to sign and complete a purchase of a resale location.



I wouldn't worry. Though are you buying at a voluntary or mandatory resort?


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 28, 2016)

r1lee said:


> Hi,
> Should I worry? I'm about to sign and complete a purchase of a resale location.



By the time the new title is submitted to the VSE title office, things should be settled down.  It will take weeks to process the transfer.


----------



## r1lee (Apr 28, 2016)

Picked up Kierland with 148100 points.  I really hope they don't mess around with it.


----------



## ValleyGirl (Apr 29, 2016)

*SVN website down for awhile now*

Is this a prelude?


----------



## okwiater (May 1, 2016)

*Villa Finder maintenance*

I noticed that Starwood/VSE did incorporate one small enhancement which I have missed since the "Upcoming Reservations" section disappeared from the old MyStarCentral site.

Specifically, upcoming reservations now show a more detailed room type which includes the Phase in many cases. Before, you could only see "3 Bedroom Villa" for instance, but now my upcoming WSJ reservations show "3 Bedroom Villa | Virgin Grand" and "2 Bedroom Villa | Coral Vista". I can also see that an upcoming WLR reservation is "Oceanside".

Has anyone else noticed other improvements?


----------



## The Haileys (May 1, 2016)

okwiater said:


> I noticed that Starwood/VSE did incorporate one small enhancement which I have missed since the "Upcoming Reservations" section disappeared from the old MyStarCentral site.
> 
> Specifically, upcoming reservations now show a more detailed room type which includes the Phase in many cases. Before, you could only see "3 Bedroom Villa" for instance, but now my upcoming WSJ reservations show "3 Bedroom Villa | Virgin Grand" and "2 Bedroom Villa | Coral Vista". I can also see that an upcoming WLR reservation is "Oceanside".
> 
> Has anyone else noticed other improvements?



Sweet!! It shows we're booked in Cascades at SVR - which I was hoping for since those are bigger, :whoopie: and Phase II at Harborside.

Edit: Crap. Phase II Sunday check-in is Building 4??


----------



## dsmrp (May 1, 2016)

okwiater said:


> I noticed that Starwood/VSE did incorporate one small enhancement which I have missed since the "Upcoming Reservations" section disappeared from the old MyStarCentral site.
> 
> Specifically, upcoming reservations now show a more detailed room type which includes the Phase in many cases. Before, you could only see "3 Bedroom Villa" for instance, but now my upcoming WSJ reservations show "3 Bedroom Villa | Virgin Grand" and "2 Bedroom Villa | Coral Vista". I can also see that an upcoming WLR reservation is "Oceanside".
> 
> Has anyone else noticed other improvements?



Thanks for the heads up. I see my upcoming WSJ reservation as Coral Vista, which I pretty much expected.  But my end of year Westin Mission Hills one, just has room type.  Maybe too early yet, or WMH didn't have phases?  Oh well nice to know we can log in and look as it gets closer to check-in date.


----------



## blondietink (May 1, 2016)

My Harborside reservation for a dedicated 2 bedroom says Phase II.  We have a Saturday check-in.  What building would that be?


----------



## DeniseM (May 1, 2016)

On Saturday, they usually assign bldg. 3 and 5.  I would go online and add a request for a high floor in bldg. 5 to my reservation.


----------



## blondietink (May 1, 2016)

DeniseM said:


> On Saturday, they usually assign bldg. 3 and 5.  I would go online and add a request for a high floor in bldg. 5 to my reservation.



Thank you Denise, I will do that!


----------



## okwiater (May 1, 2016)

dsmrp said:


> Thanks for the heads up. I see my upcoming WSJ reservation as Coral Vista, which I pretty much expected.  But my end of year Westin Mission Hills one, just has room type.  Maybe too early yet, or WMH didn't have phases?  Oh well nice to know we can log in and look as it gets closer to check-in date.



My Sheraton Flex reservations now show the specific phase for SVV and SBP as well. I'm glad they added this capability back.


----------



## YYJMSP (May 1, 2016)

okwiater said:


> I noticed that Starwood/VSE did incorporate one small enhancement which I have missed since the "Upcoming Reservations" section disappeared from the old MyStarCentral site.
> 
> Specifically, upcoming reservations now show a more detailed room type which includes the Phase in many cases. Before, you could only see "3 Bedroom Villa" for instance, but now my upcoming WSJ reservations show "3 Bedroom Villa | Virgin Grand" and "2 Bedroom Villa | Coral Vista". I can also see that an upcoming WLR reservation is "Oceanside".
> 
> Has anyone else noticed other improvements?



I'm wondering if we can trust the extra info we see for SO bookings.

For example, one of my WKORV bookings for this summer (a waitlist that cleared at 6mos out) shows OceanView, but I'm wondering if that's set in stone and not subject to change right up to check-in -- wouldn't want the friends coming with us to think they're getting something that might not be real.


----------



## DeniseM (May 1, 2016)

That would be a good question to email via the dashboard.


----------



## okwiater (May 10, 2016)

okwiater said:


> Specifically, upcoming reservations now show a more detailed room type which includes the Phase in many cases. Before, you could only see "3 Bedroom Villa" for instance, but now my upcoming WSJ reservations show "3 Bedroom Villa | Virgin Grand" and "2 Bedroom Villa | Coral Vista". I can also see that an upcoming WLR reservation is "Oceanside".



Well, it looks like they've refined this feature so that you can no longer see the unit details in some cases, likely to avoid setting expectations of being placed in a certain unit type when they have a right to substitute alternate villas.

(Hint: In some cases, you can still access the additional information by clicking on the "Available Actions" menu in the villa finder, and selecting the "Email My Confirmation" link, which will take you to a separate screen with more unit details)


----------



## alexadeparis (May 10, 2016)

okwiater said:


> Well, it looks like they've refined this feature so that you can no longer see the unit details in some cases, likely to avoid setting expectations of being placed in a certain unit type when they have a right to substitute alternate villas.
> 
> (Hint: In some cases, you can still access the additional information by clicking on the "Available Actions" menu in the villa finder, and selecting the "Email My Confirmation" link, which will take you to a separate screen with more unit details)



I tried that and not only is the unit info not on there, it also says Home Resort Reservation when it is actually a Staroption reservation.


----------



## SueDonJ (May 11, 2016)

Another sign that the changeover is probably taking place very soon (if not the midnight-9AM slot overnight tonight) - we Marriott Rewards members have been notified to update our accounts/passwords.  There's a thread on the Marriott forum.


----------



## DeniseM (May 11, 2016)

SueDonJ said:


> Another sign that the changeover is probably taking place very soon (if not the midnight-9AM slot overnight tonight) - we Marriott Rewards members have been notified to update our accounts/passwords.  There's a thread on the Marriott forum.



It seems odd that the hotel and timeshare take-overs are related?


----------



## SueDonJ (May 11, 2016)

DeniseM said:


> It seems odd that the hotel and timeshare take-overs are related?



They're not as far as we timeshare owners are concerned.    I just figured I'd mention one more step in the process of all of the Starwood changes.


----------



## dioxide45 (May 11, 2016)

SueDonJ said:


> Another sign that the changeover is probably taking place very soon (if not the midnight-9AM slot overnight tonight) - we Marriott Rewards members have been notified to update our accounts/passwords.  There's a thread on the Marriott forum.



Yeah, I don't think this has anything to do with the MAR/HOT merger. Not even sure why they mentioned the Starwood merger in that email. The impact is to Marriott rewards accounts only.


----------



## SeaDoc (May 11, 2016)

Another sign that spg points are no longer... I am at Harborside and invited to go on a tour.  Only money was provided.  She said we don't give out spg points anymore...

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## mjm1 (May 11, 2016)

SeaDoc said:


> Another sign that spg points are no longer... I am at Harborside and invited to go on a tour.  Only money was provided.  She said we don't give out spg points anymore...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk



We did the tour at Harborside last month and they only provided a cash incentive to us as well. They almost made it seem like they are separate from Starwood, which of course they are not. However, we just attended a presentation in Avon, CO when we stopped by, and they offered an incentive of SPG points. So, perhaps the cash incentive is limited to Harborside. Others would have insights regarding other resorts.

Mike


----------



## The Haileys (May 11, 2016)

We were offered SPG points for our owner update today at SVR.

Sent from my SM-T710 using Tapatalk


----------



## blondietink (May 12, 2016)

We were offered Starpoints at our owners update just 2 weeks ago in Hawaii.


----------



## vistana101 (May 26, 2016)

Is Vistana.com down for others?

EDIT: Back up now.


----------



## Pedro (May 26, 2016)

vistana101 said:


> Is Vistana.com down for others?
> 
> EDIT: Back up now.



It works well for me.


----------

